
Head of Twitter's fact checking has a history of anti-Trump tweets - ycombonator
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8361349/Head-Twitters-fact-checking-history-anti-Trump-tweets.html
======
briantakita
A problem with editorializing or fact checking is that it must be applied
consistently, with equal effort, across all viewpoints; otherwise there is a
perception of bias.

------
ycombonator
Who is fact checking the fact checkers ? You see where I am going with this ?
[1] [1]
[https://twitter.com/yoyoel/status/796186371408789505](https://twitter.com/yoyoel/status/796186371408789505)

------
badrabbit
Not a single person completely opinion free towards their own country's
politics. If he favors trump's enemies that simply means they don't get fact
checked (how things were), you can't over fact check, trump's every single
tweet could (and should) be fact checked, he has nothing to worry about unless
Twitter interprets his tweets for him. All they're doing is providing more
information about disputed facts. Worst case: "Twitter doesn't like Trump so
they provided links that dispute with what he said so that his followers have
all the supposed facts before they make a decision".

It doesn't need to be transparent,unbiased or fair. Twitter tries to make it
so in order to keep and expand userbase.

~~~
casefields
Of course. But I don't go blasting those opinions on a public forum for the
world to see. Republicans buy sneakers too.

